# Bandlogo



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Januar 2012)

hallo ich weiß nich ob es erlaubt ist danach zu fragen aber ich suche ein bandlogo 

es soll folgenderweise aussehen

-Weißer hintergrund 
-schwarze schrift
"Die Projektoren" als bandname 
das J soll ein roter overheadprojektor sein also nur die umrisse der innere teil soll rot sein 
-blockschrift 

was man mit dem die machen könnte weiß ich nicht 

wenn das nicht erlaubt ist tut es mir leid


----------



## stefanru (21. Januar 2012)

welche musik macht ihr? gibts ne hörprobe?  so kann ich mir besser etwas vorstellen.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Januar 2012)

wir machen cover 

bisher: 
Farin Urlaub : Ok,Sonne,10
Silverstein: Apologize
Red hot chilli peppers: under the bridge
Endeverafter : from ashes of sin 
linkin park : faint#
30 seconds to mars : this is war
for all the lovers 
fairytail gone bad
for all the lovers
*Incubus megalomansaoigh
hove hurts

->>>> http://www.facebook....Die.Projektoren
*


----------

